# Elegant Beauty Pine Cone-Aussie Design



## TurnaPen (Sep 1, 2009)

Love these uniquely Australian Elegant Beauties with their Wattle flower centre band and Southern Cross on the finial. Blanks are Pine cone from you know who! .Hope you enjoy it also. Amos


----------



## el_d (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cool Amos


----------



## skiprat (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, a new style EB even before our USA cousins got it!!!  There's hope for us after all.:biggrin:

I really like the red/yellow one and it has convinced me to use one of mine that I got from Jeff.

You made a good match with the colours of the blank to kit too.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 1, 2009)

Those Are Awesome Amos!! You did an outstanding job and the blanks are great.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice, love the kit


----------



## mickr (Sep 1, 2009)

pine cones sure make it interesting


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 1, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 1, 2009)

Amos, those are really nice.  I like the yellow color contrasting the pine cone material.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 1, 2009)

Both pens look really good Amos! the cones are awesome and Jim's Aussie E/B kit is a little beauty.:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 1, 2009)

They look awesome.  The flame ones are usually my favorite, but I have to vote with the yellow one here.  It's a different type of pine cone with the tight lower cluster and you hit it just a touch off center, revealing some of the heart..it's perfect.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 1, 2009)

Real nice!

  -Barry


----------



## PenPal (Sep 1, 2009)

*Amos*

I have seen so many kits and blanks made from different materials, the combinations made by others ie the kit and blank needed you to show the highest potential. You have done the makers proud. My friend I am proud to know you.

The kit was designed in Australia by David (Timberbits) and produced by Dayacom in a superior finish on an exclusive deal well deserved. On the end  the Southern Cross is depicted we all see in the sky, native flowers are engraved in the metal as well. As Skippy said it reflects well when a country of our 20 million or so people get recognition for uniqueness. This IAP Forum has International as its name this is fitting for private enterprise, hard work.

Amos you are making so many outstanding pens these fit in with and display your contribution to this great hobby and liveleyhood embraced by so many.You enlarge the variations in styles with uncanny choices. Well done.

Regards Peter.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice work!  Both the pens look so noce I don't think I could pick a favorite.  I'd be proud to own either of them!!


----------



## LLLilly (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the blanks. Where did they come from, did you make them?


----------



## CSue (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow!  Beautiful pens!  I really love the look of the new EB.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 1, 2009)

*Some Additions-*

Will post any new ones of same material and style here in this thread, Amos


----------



## rpearson (Sep 1, 2009)

More outstanding work Amos!  Great pens!


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 2, 2009)

LLLily, Pm sent, Amos


----------



## chriselle (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous and classy pens Amos.  Peter summed it up well.."You are making so many outstanding pens".  I may have to give Jeff a call and get a few of those red "firecones".  Cheers.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 2, 2009)

*Couple More!*

This will do for tonight, Amos


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man those are stunning. I love the green one the best.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pens Amos, the blanks are amazing as are the new kits (well done Australia), is that a logo with WI under the clip inside the square box? If it is can you give more details please?


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow.  That black and red one is killer!  It has a nice little touch of depth to it as well.  That one pine cone is sitting just perfect to look like a rose.  I never had one work out in that perfect position before.  I don't have any black/red ones in my inventory either..I better make some for me.  Hard to believe that is just extra scrap overpour resin.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks again, Mark, I will try and show a photo of the Trade Mark, soon, it is done by Laser then colour fill. Amos


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 4, 2009)

*Some more!!!*

You are probably getting sick of these, but I love them!! Amos, here are some more.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 4, 2009)

They look awesome Amos.  Those pine cones are addictive.  A pine cone a day keeps the bill collector at bay!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good Amos 

Just cast some myself and I think they will come out simlar to your yellow one, but a bit more of the centre timber.  Time will tell


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great lot, Amos!


----------

